# Best heat transfer vinyl???



## Freckledfrog (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello! I just ordered my first heat press  and now I'm looking for suggestions for heat transfer vinyl -- Enduratex? Siser? ThermoFlex? I'd really like to buy it by the yard so I could get a variety of colors without having to spend a ton of money, plus there's a few colors that I know I don't need 5 yards of (at this time, anyway). I have a friend that uses EnduraTex...then I've read a lot of good things about Siser...yet I can get ThermoFlex by the yard. I'd rather bite the bullet and get 5 yards of good vinyl rather than 1 yard of something terrible and save my money and sanity. And possibly something versatile -- I have a project for Christmas that is nylon. 

Any and all advice is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There's no such thing as best. Try them all and see what you like best based on your needs and expectations.

Specialty Graphics Supply offers vinyl cutters, heat presses, transfer sheets, sign and t-shirt vinyl and more sells Siser and Thermoflex by the foot. Not familiar with Endura. I like Imprintables Eco and Spectracut, depending on the application.

EVERYONE will send you samples.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

I use thermoflex and think its better than sizer , softer hand better overall fell, even when there is a large amount on the product. I prefer a hot peel because it makes layering much faster. I get mine from heat transfer warehouse and they sell buy the foot and have thermoflex in widths up to 20 inches.


----------



## Freckledfrog (Aug 9, 2013)

Which Thermoflex do you use -- the Xtra or Plus? What's your experience with them?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I tried half a dozen when I started out and ended up using Siser Easy Weed and Spectra Eco Film...


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

I use thermoflex plus and it will adhere very well even on polyester, if you doing a big run do a test first , some have special treatments on them that can cause problems . 
I have some shirts that I don't wash inside out and bleach them(going on 4 years) , basically try to have a problem show up but its a good product and it holds up well. 
Siser weeds a little better but doesnt' feel as good , end product


----------



## Sublime_Vizion (Jul 30, 2010)

Siser is by far the best. I've tried them all including thermoflex. Siser will give you a closer feel and look as screenprinted graphics. Thermoflex has a more plastic feel to it. Siser will hold and weed smaller pieces better then most other vinyl. The sticky backing makes it so that there's no shifting of your design when pressed. After cutting it's easier to see the cut design which helps out a lot when weeding. Spectra and Siser are the same product just named differently. Also with Siser you can use their "easyweed" line on many different materials including polyester so theres really no need to have to buy a special material from the same brand just to do poly clothes. They do offer a "stretch" line of material but I've done hundreds of polyester uniforms for sports teams with the regular easyweed and haven't gotten any complaints of peeling or stretchability. I've done wash tests and Siser out lasted thermoflex, jotopaper (think thermoflex and jotopaper are the same thing), stahls, and endure tex.


----------



## bigdaddy9999 (Jan 24, 2013)

As you can see, everybody has a different opinion. As splathead said, try them all and see which YOU prefer. My preference is Easyweed as I think it has softer feel, and I like the fact the time and temp heating is less than all others. Also, the hot peel makes things go faster. You can layer ALL colors, with Thermoflex Plus, there are some colors you can't layer.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I have been using using Thermoflex Plus and Xtra. Xtra is for Nylon. Both worked really well for me.

You can buy them by the foot from Specialty Graphics Supply. Sometimes they offer discount coupon for members.

What I like about is the hand even using 2 layers and has matte finish.


----------

